# Neuer Monitor



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (16. Mai 2015)

Hi,
ich will mir einen neuen Monitor kaufen. Der Endpreis spielt keine wirkliche Rolle, er sollte nur proportional zum Nutzen stehen, weshalb ich mich mit Gsync nicht so recht anfreunden will.

Ich habe es bisher auf diese zwei reduziert:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00B19T7QC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1XCF8DLK3OC2Y

BenQ XL2430T 61 cm LED Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Diese unterscheiden sich recht deutlich im Preis, haben gute Bewertungen,der Benq bietet aber einige extra Features, nun ist meine Frage: Sind die den Aufpreis wert? Oder hat jemand ganz andere Tipps?

Gruß

Sturmi


----------



## Golgomaph (16. Mai 2015)

Abend,
Monitore sind vielleicht mal ein Thema wo ich auch mal Tipps geben kann.

Was hast du denn für Anforderungen/Wünsche? 
Die die du momentan ausgewählt hast sind 144Hz Monitore mit extrem kurzer Reaktionszeit, du hast ja gesagt das der Preis keine Rolle spielt aber das sind halt schon mit die besten Full HD-Monitore. Was machst du denn mit deinem Bildschirm, zocken oder Video/Bildbearbeitung?
Zockst du gerne sind die Monitore mehr als ideal, es würde aber (vor allem beim BenQ) auch schlappe 100€ billiger gehen, kannst mal nach Full-HD-Monitoren bei iiyama gucken, die haben größten Teils 60Hz aber auch ein oder zwei 144Hz im Angebot.
Bearbeitest du eher Bild/Video-Material oder spielst eher ruhige Spiele wäre eventuell ein IPS-Panel geeigneter, da sind die Farben halt um einiges schöner, jedoch sind die Reaktionszeiten technisch gesehen höher, den Unterschied sieht man allerdings eher nur bei beispielsweise einem hektischen Egoshooter.
Falls du das geeignete Setup hast ... kommt 4K in Frage? 
Weiß natürlich nicht wie du dich in dem Gebiet auskennst aber wenn du deine Anforderungen preis gibst kann man dir besser helfen 

MfG Golgomaph


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. Mai 2015)

144 Hertz muss es sein, nutze ihn hauptsächlich zum zocken. (Und Internet/ DVDs) Allerdings alles von point & click zu Ego shootern ^^
Für 4k reicht der Rechner nicht.

Man liest immer, dass so Monitore ein schlechtes Bild haben. Gibts keinen 144 Hertz mit gutem Bild? ^^
Und was heißt "schlechtes Bild"? 
Wenn ich eine DVD gucke, ist es dann spürbar schlecht oder einfach nur "nicht ideal"?


----------



## luki0710 (17. Mai 2015)

Doch (indirekt)  hat der hier ein ganz gutes Bild :*EIZO FORIS FG2421-BK wenn es günstiger soll den LG 24GM77-B


----------



## Golgomaph (17. Mai 2015)

Also wie schon gesagt hängt der Großteil der Bildqualität (nicht Auflösung sondern z.B. Kontrast etc.) an der Panel-Art, ich selber besitze ein TN-Panel und ich kann mir persönlich die Farben nicht viel besser vorstellen, sondern sehe den Vergleich nur wenn ich ein IPS neben ein TN stelle, ist aber halt meine Empfindung. 
Wo liest man etwas von einem schlechten Bild? In den Bewertungen? 
Was für einen Monitor besitzt du den im Moment wenn ich fragen darf? 

Sich mit jemanden zu streiten ob das Bild von dem Monitor besser ist als vom anderen ist manchmal so als würdest du mit jemand um den Geschmack von etwas diskutieren ... irgendwer hat immer eine andere Meinungen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> 144 Hertz muss es sein, nutze ihn hauptsächlich zum zocken. (Und Internet/ DVDs) Allerdings alles von point & click zu Ego shootern ^^
> Für 4k reicht der Rechner nicht.
> 
> Man liest immer, dass so Monitore ein schlechtes Bild haben. Gibts keinen 144 Hertz mit gutem Bild? ^^
> ...


Die 144 Hz bringen dir aber bei DVDs nix, weil Monitore nicht wie Fernseher arbeiten. Habe selbst den ASUS und dort hast du das 24p-Ruckeln immer, egal wie du den Monitor einstellst.

Zum Thema Farben:
Die sind schon recht ordentlich, nur optimale Schwarzwerte sind von Gerät zu Gerät immer eine Glückssache. Manche TNs haben so miserables Schwarz, das tendiert eher zu Grau.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79;9856603.  schrieb:
			
		

> Habe selbst den ASUS und dort hast du das 24p-Ruckeln immer, egal wie du den Monitor einstellst.



Den von mir geposteten? Wie ist deine Erfahrung damit?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Den von mir geposteten? Wie ist deine Erfahrung damit?


In Spielen ist das Ding super, möchte nie mehr zurück zu 60 Hz. Schwächelt zwar ein wenig mit satten Schwarzwerten, aber für mein Empfinden geht das noch in Ordnung. Und es hat viele Anschluss-Möglichkeiten, da sparen andere Hersteller gerne.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In Spielen ist das Ding super, möchte nie mehr zurück zu 60 Hz. Schwächelt zwar ein wenig mit satten Schwarzwerten, aber für mein Empfinden geht das noch in Ordnung. Und es hat viele Anschluss-Möglichkeiten, da sparen andere Hersteller gerne.



Man hört immer 144 Hertz spürt man auch deutlich wenn man keine 144 fps hat. Ist das in der Praxis so? Und zerreißt das Bild dann öfter? (vertical sync häufig nötig?)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Man hört immer 144 Hertz spürt man auch deutlich wenn man keine 144 fps hat. Ist das in der Praxis so? Und zerreißt das Bild dann öfter? (vertical sync häufig nötig?)


Auch bei Spielen mit 60 FPS-Lock oder wenn aus Performance-Gründen keine 144 erreicht werden, es sieht generell viel weicher aus.

Natürlich sollte man keine kaputten Augen haben, sprich wer schon solche auf 30 Frames begrenzte Zockerglubscher hat und nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 FPS erkennt (allerbeste Grüße an Bremse übrigens... [emoji1]) kann sich diesen Monitor-Luxus gleich sparen. [emoji6]

Vsync-Probleme bei weniger Frames habe ich nicht bemerkt, dafür hab ich ein anderes optisches Problem (hab darüber schon einen Thread gestartet), das aber mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mit dem Gerät zusammenhängt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auch bei Spielen mit 60 FPS-Lock oder wenn aus Performance-Gründen keine 144 erreicht werden, es sieht generell viel weicher aus.
> 
> Natürlich sollte man keine kaputten Augen haben, sprich wer schon solche auf 30 Frames begrenzte Zockerglubscher hat und nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 FPS erkennt (allerbeste Grüße an Bremse übrigens... [emoji1]) kann sich diesen Monitor-Luxus gleich sparen. [emoji6]
> 
> Vsync-Probleme bei weniger Frames habe ich nicht bemerkt, dafür hab ich ein anderes optisches Problem (hab darüber schon einen Thread gestartet), das aber mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mit dem Gerät zusammenhängt.



Dann ist das für mich genau das richtige. Ich dreh schon bei 55 fps durch und frage mich, wie man sich alles unter 60 antun kann


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Dann ist das für mich genau das richtige. Ich dreh schon bei 55 fps durch und frage mich, wie man sich alles unter 60 antun kann


Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Darum kann ich u.a. gewollte 30 FPS-Lock-Spiele in ihrer gewollten Form nicht sonderlich genießen und mache mich jedes Mal schlau wie man solche Locks aushebeln kann.


----------



## Golgomaph (17. Mai 2015)

Sind 144Hz einfach nur "angenehmer" oder sind die von der Gesundheit besser fürs Auge? Weißt du das?
Vor allem für jemanden, der zwei Monitore benutzt sind 144Hz halt schon ein ganzes Stück Luxus, besagte Monitore kosten eben fast das Doppelte.
Daher bin ich da noch am grübeln ob es das Geld wert ist ..


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Sind 144Hz einfach nur "angenehmer" oder sind die von der Gesundheit besser fürs Auge? Weißt du das?


ROFL

Ich glaub den Faktor Gesundheit kann man hier schnell streichen. Angenehmer, flüssiger, weicher... Für Leute mit besonderem Blick für flüssige Bewegungen ist es sicherlich nicht unwichtig. [emoji6]


----------



## Golgomaph (17. Mai 2015)

Upsi, Beitrag aus Versehen zweimal gesendet.


----------



## Golgomaph (17. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> Ich glaub den Faktor Gesundheit kann man hier schnell streichen. Angenehmer, flüssiger, weicher... Für Leute mit besonderem Blick für flüssige Bewegungen ist es sicherlich nicht unwichtig. [emoji6]



Haha, okay ^^

Manche sagen aber ja zum Beispiel auch, dass ihnen bei 60Hz im Gegensatz zu 144Hz die Augen vor Anstrengung weh tun .. für die wäre es ja dann rein theoretisch "gesünder" .. ich mein was weh tut kann nicht gesund sein, oder? 

Edit: Wehtun ist vielleicht übertrieben, aber dass es anstrengender ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Haha, okay ^^
> 
> Manche sagen aber ja zum Beispiel auch, dass ihnen bei 60Hz im Gegensatz zu 144Hz die Augen vor Anstrengung weh tun .. für die wäre es ja dann rein theoretisch "gesünder" .. ich mein was weh tut kann nicht gesund sein, oder?
> 
> Edit: Wehtun ist vielleicht übertrieben, aber dass es anstrengender ist


Anstrengend?!... Würde ich so nicht direkt sagen, aber man kann es sicherlich als etwas störend empfinden. Ist genauso mit dem 24p-Kino-Ruckeln, manche erkennen es gar nicht, andere stören sich widerum massivst daran.

Jeder hat ein eigenes Sehempfinden in solchen Dingen, darum ist diese 60/144 Hz-Materie immer wieder ein kleines Streitthema.


----------



## Golgomaph (17. Mai 2015)

24p-Kino-Ruckeln? Oha, die armen Leute die das sehen, da macht Kino ja gar kein Spaß mehr!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> 24p-Kino-Ruckeln? Oha, die armen Leute die das sehen, da macht Kino ja gar kein Spaß mehr!


Ich hab mich bei meinem ersten LED-TV auch anfangs daran gestört, aber als ich gemäß den Aussagen anderer Forenuser erfuhr dass es im Kino nicht anders wäre (und mich beim letzten Kino-Besuch - den "Spongebob-Film" - davon vergewissern konnte), hab ich mich damit arrangiert. Technisch gibt es ja kein Mittel diesen Effekt abzustellen ohne dass die Bildqualität darunter leidet.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2015)

Bei der alten Röhrentechnik waren mehr Hz noch besser für die Augen, bzw umgekehrt isses besser verständlich: bei weniger Hz flimmert der Monitor sichtbar, weil bei Röhrenmonitoren immer das Bild von Grund auf per Elektronenstrahl auf den Schirm "gemalt" wird, und dadurch ist - wenn ein neuer Durchgang beginnt - der Monitor eben auch mal ganz kurz schwarz. Je mehr Hz, also je öfter pro Sekunde das Bild neu gemalt wird, desto weniger kann man das kurze "schwarz sein" noch wahrnehmen. 

Wer mehr Hz bei nem LCD als gesundheitsförderd wahrnimmt, der unterliegt aber eher einer Einbildung. Vlt. sind Leute, die wissen, dass es "besser" sein könnte, so unter Stress, dass sie bei 60Hz dann zB Kopfschmerzen bekommen vor Sorge und Gram     und mit 144HZ sind die endlich zufrieden und viel lockerer und wieder "gesund" 

Es kann aber VIELLEICHT bei Gamern auf EXTREM hohen Level bei mehreren Stunden Gaming am Stück vlt. wirklich sein, dass die 144Hz bei sehr schnellen Games etwas weniger ermüdend sind als 60Hz - das will ich nicht ausschließen. Aber auch das könnte dann eher psychologisch als physiologisch begründet sein. Wo es aber definitiv Nullinger eine Rolle spielt sind Büroarbeiten usw., weil da das Bild ja überhaupt keine Änderungen erfährt außer mal ne Mausbewegung, Menüeinblendung, Veränderung im Text usw. , und das, was sich nicht verändert, bleibt einfach so - die Pixel leuchten dann einfach weiter, die gegen nicht 144x pro Sekunde kurz aus oder so. Da kann es also unmöglich eine Rolle spielen, ob es nun 30, 60 oder 144 Hz sind


----------

